# Works as designed, a real time saver



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I use the 110v version-works great.


----------



## tsuga (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for the review. From the picture and description it appears the remote box carries full load amp.
Or it may be stated in HP for motors. What is the load rating of your remote box?
I will be ordering one if load rate matches my dust collecter.
Ernie


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the post. That would be a real time saver.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

Sorry, don't like the unit. Owned two and both could not handle 1 1/2 delta dust collector before burning up.

Was able to build one seen on saw mill site. Much better and heavy duty.


----------



## clawoftui (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your problems with the unit REL - I'll keep an eye on mine for issues.

Ernie, I don't have the box any longer, so I can't check for the info you asked about. Sorry…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I have both the 110V and the 220V units. I had my 1.5HP Delta DC on 110V, but decided to shift to 220V for general load issues. The 110V worked for at least a year on the Delta. Now it is used on a smaller DC at my vacation home. The 110V was dead on arrival, but I opened it up and found a cold solder joint, and I repaired it. It has worked well ever since.

I am guessing that these units might have changed over time in terms of components. It might explain the different results.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

I bought one of these a few mouths ago and I love it. Works from inside my house. The shop in in the back yard.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

It's a great addition to our shop. We have three remotes, on Velcro'd to the SawStop switch, one on our big Radial Arm, and one over near our bandsaw and belt sander. The shop is so much better with it.
Ours has been running for about 3 years attached to a 3HP 4 bag "Reliant" dust collector.


----------



## WoodCult (Apr 15, 2015)

I've never really understood the market for these. It's easy enough and a lot cheaper to build your own. You can get a contactor (amperage based on your dust collection motor) and wireless outlets for about 30 bucks.


----------

